# Non yellowing waterborne varnish or lacquer



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking for a waterborne varnish or lacquer that will not yellow, if such a thing is possible. Am using Valspar Waterborne Conversion Varnish wish is great to work with but am seeing yellow over white surfaces. Valspar rep told me I had purchased a can from Dunn Edwards (CA) that was too old (May 2011) and the varnish had begun to break down in the can. He assures me that current dated product won't produce yellowing. Now I'm gun shy. I will have sealed white painted cabinetry next to non sealed white painted house trim and am hoping to not have a color difference. Do any of you know of a waterborne sealer that goes on crystal clear?

Stan


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

BM Stays Clear.


----------



## Billinor (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuhr 355 (if you can find it) won't yellow.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Most WB clears are crystal clear. 
Dalys crystal-fin, bm stays clear, 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I've never had issues with Minwax Polycrylic myself, as long as the painted surface is completely dry. I've run into color problems when applying over fresh paint that was just dry to the touch though.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Polycrylic is good, but it isn't going to be a strong enough product for cabinets in my opinion. 

Target Coatings and General Finishes are good WB top coat manufacturers that won't yellow. 

But read up on the products because they do both make products that are designed to yellow like that because people sometimes want that affect, but in a WB version.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Polycrylic is good, but it isn't going to be a strong enough product for cabinets in my opinion.
> 
> Target Coatings and General Finishes are good WB top coat manufacturers that won't yellow.
> 
> But read up on the products because they do both make products that are designed to yellow like that because people sometimes want that affect, but in a WB version.


And some manufacturers make an amber additive to kill the blue cast that many of the water-borne clears give to surfaces.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

WB clears don't yellow - naturally. 

There are a number of manufacurers who make them. I believe Target, General and Fuhr have already been mentioned. Campbell is the mfr I use most frequently - Aguabarnice (post-cat), Agualente (precat) are both clears that won't yellow.


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

I feel confident to say that I use Varathane Diamond Wood Finish most of the time and trust it. I also use the Minwax.


----------

